
The Most Expensive Cities in the world to Live - shawndumas
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2016/03/10/the-most-expensive-cities-in-the-world-to-live/
======
eplanit
"One important caveat: The index includes the cost of household goods,
clothing, food and transportation, but it doesn’t include the cost of shelter.
This is a huge household cost, of course, which may make the ranking less
meaningful. In any event, this helps explain why some expensive U.S. cities,
namely San Francisco, don’t rank higher in the index."

"_may_" make the ranking less meaningful?? Practically meaningless would be
more accurate.

~~~
kazinator
I.e. an index of:

"The most expensive cities in which to hold down a job, while living out of
your car in a free parking lot."

